

Shale Gas Turns the Tables on Petroleum Powers - gruseom
http://ipsnews.net/news.asp?idnews=106359

======
ChuckMcM
While I find the geopolitical ramifications interesting from a power-gaming
standpoint, what is really interesting to me is the energy reserves of the
planet (in terms of fossil fuels) is so fungible.

To the extent that we are successful at transitioning to electricity as the
primary energy 'currency' I expect it will allow an ever widening array of
technologies to contribute to the net energy 'pool'.

------
hsmyers
I seem to remember that some time in the 80's or 90's, (could have been
earlier) that the FEDs finally made the connection between injection wells on
(I think) haz-mat sites and tremors in Denver. The comparison between that and
Ohio's current hold on fracking may or may not be related, but it does give
one pause to speculate...

